# Maloofs bet with Craig Kilborn



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9173896p-10099450c.html



> The Maloof brothers, from left, Phil, George, Joe and Gavin – who all have a family interest in the Sacramento Kings – pop up Monday night on "The Late Show with Craig Kilborn." Their Round 2 NBA playoff wager: If the Minnesota Timberwolves win, the Maloofs must wear the skimpy shorts held by Kilborn; if the Kings win, Kilborn will park cars and serve drinks at The Palms, the family casino-hotel in Las Vegas. Kilborn is a huge Minnesota T-wolves fan and played in the team's training camp last October.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope Maloofs win the bet. :yes:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Either scenario would be priceless....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thats not fair, 1 on like 4...... but still its so funny


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It seems Craig is the only Wolvesfan in L.A.

However, I really liked the bet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Uh oh...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I wouldn't mind parking cars and serving drinks for a day... those are nice cars

haha


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Maloofs Get Wet


----------

